# FreeBSD 7.2 installation hangs



## ambient (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi, 

I just received a new computer I'm trying to install FreeBSD 7.2 on, but it is hanging at different places (kinda random).

Mainboard: ASUS P5Q-E
CPU: 1 Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 2,33GHz

Trying to do this with the amd64 image. I still haven't tried doing the i386 one.

I get to that menu, where you can choose if you want to boot default, safe mode, with ACPI disabled and all that. If I choose Default, safe mode or verbose, it is kinda random where it hangs, but usually at one of these two:


```
[LIST]
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E1000 Gigabit PHY> PHY 4 on miibus0[/LIST]

[LIST]md0: Preloaded image <boot/mfsroot> 4194304 bytes at 0xffffffff80cd23e0
GEOM_LABEL: Label provider md0 is ufsid/49faae8a8342179f .
[/LIST]
```
If I try to boot with ACPI disabled, it always hangs on this one:

```
[LIST]
[*]pcib4: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 10 at device 28.5 on pci0
[*]pci2: <PCI bus> on pcib4
[/LIST]
```
Also, these error messages appear:

```
[LIST]
[*]uhci0: Could not allocate irq
[*]atapci0: unable to map interrupt
[/LIST]
```
I have also on a few occasions gotten to the locale selection, but while browsing to find the appropriate locale, it hangs.

I've searched around for people having the same problem, and seen a few things like disabling USB, disabling some devices by exiting to the bootloader, and doing "set hint.sio.0.disabled=1" etc ... but to no avail.

I've tried burning the CD several times, in case that was the problem and also tried booting off a USB stick, that didn't help.

Just to verify that it wasn't any problem with the hardware, I've tried installing both Linux and Windows, and I had no problem installing that.

Any suggestions?


----------



## User23 (Sep 18, 2009)

only a suggestion:

Try to disable the second SATA Controller or configure it to work in SATA mode only. You will loose your IDE Port but the system will boot and work correctly.

The problem is the marvell chip. I got the same behaviour with Marvell 88se6111 connected with a Intel P35 chipset.

You got Marvell 88SE6121 connected with a Intel P45.


----------



## phospher (Sep 18, 2009)

ah, i have the same processor q8200 and i installed vmware esxi on it. i also tried to install the 64bit amd version of freebsd (guests) and ran into the same issues....so i reverted to the i386 images which worked just fine.


----------



## ambient (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

Got it working at last. Disabling USB, firewire, the second SATA controller, and "LAN port 2" in the bios worked.

If I didn't disable the LAN port, I would get to the installation, but the kernel would panic when I configured the nic for dhcp.


----------

